# Vulkano - New Sling/Hava type Placeshifting device - DirecTV HDDVR Remote PC Viewing



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

l


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I've had a Slingbox Pro HD for two months. It works as described. However, I needed to have an independent network available (that means a second one) to ensure that I could could stream the picture outside of my house as I have an ooma phone system ahead of my router that caused some address conflicts). 

It streams nicely to a normal laptop, iPad, or iPhone. It doesn't work too well with a netbook as the CPU on the netbook is pretty slow.

See my signature link for my setup. My netbook is a Dell Mini 10v. iPhone is a 3GS. I'm using a Virgin Mobile MiFi card if a fast wifi connection isn't available. The WiFi card streams fine if there is a good signal from Sprint (Virgin Mobile's owner).


----------

